# My new addition



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Atheris Chlorechis female, that was orginaly paired with my male.















Thanks for looking.


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Stunning dude.


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

nice,looks like hes smiling in the second shot,lol


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

Super good to see them back together again, sort of thought you picked this girl up couldn't help overhearing when you were on the phone yesterday


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

chrismisk said:


> Super good to see them back together again, sort of thought you picked this girl up couldn't help overhearing when you were on the phone yesterday


Yeah everyones happy :2thumb:, overhearing is the best way to get the info first hand :lol2:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

And thanks for the positive comments guys :mrgreen:


----------



## Mehelya (Jun 3, 2008)

Beautiful snake!!! They're on my wish list. Them or squamiger. Are you planning on breeding them?


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Mehelya said:


> Beautiful snake!!! They're on my wish list. Them or squamiger. Are you planning on breeding them?


It's SQUAMIGERA.


----------



## Daisy_ (Feb 16, 2011)

she looks evil :/ :lol2: i like it haha :2thumb:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Mehelya said:


> Beautiful snake!!! They're on my wish list. Them or squamiger. Are you planning on breeding them?


Thanks, im planning on breeding them yes, fingers crossed!


----------



## Mehelya (Jun 3, 2008)

Keep us updated on the breeding! For now I'll keep my eyes open for some SQUAMIGERA (thanks STReptiles for the spellcheck, lol)


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Mehelya said:


> Keep us updated on the breeding! For now I'll keep my eyes open for some SQUAMIGERA (thanks STReptiles for the spellcheck, lol)


:Na_Na_Na_Na: no probs


----------



## combatkid (Feb 21, 2009)

such an evil grin she has, :2thumb:


----------

